# Kaufberatung Nonius CC



## Clarus (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gemächlichen All-Mountain Bike. Zielgebiet Touren, mäßige Singletrails. Also mehr gemütlich. Größe ~ 1,91m

Gesagt getan zum Händler gefahren und gefragt, so und nun kommt das Dilemma. 

Händler A:

- Ich sollte ein Helius AC nehmen
- Der max. Federweg vorne ist 130mm, wegen Geometrie und so weiter
- Rahmengröße L(wenn ich denn doch ein Nonius nehmen würde)

Händler B:

- Ich sollte das Nonius CC nehmen
- Der max. Federweg vorne ist 140mm
- Rahmengröße XL


.. so und nun?  

Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Also

- Bezüglich Rahmengröße
- Max. Federweg vorne(vielleicht habt ihr auch eine Gabelempfehlung)
- Rahmen


Danke schonmal!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2011)

ein "gemächlicher" AM-Rahmen ist ein Nonius nicht... 
das ding geht voll-ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. Mai 2011)

Nonius CC - Eingelenker
Helius AC - Mehrgelenker

Ich würde dem AC klar den Vorteil geben, dazu Gabel den RS Revaltion RLT (evtl. Ti).
Bei deiner Größe: Ich sags klar da führt an XL kein Weg vorbei, dass mit einem L Sattelrohr (kein Customaufpreis) und die Luzi lernt fliegen.

Federweg: Vo/hi je 150mm


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2011)

Preisfrage. 

Nonius fahre ich seit 2 Jahren. 140mm vorne/hinten.
Für mich ein gutes Bike. Mit mehr Geld zur Verfügung ist das Helius besser.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2011)

federweg im AC sollte aber nicht wie beschrieben 130mm sein, sondern 150mm. 

was hast du für eine schrittlänge?
was hast du vorher für ein bike gefahren? magst du lieber große oder kleine rahmen?

ich fahre zb mit meinen 1,86m und 86cm schrittlänge nur einen M rahmen (helius AM)

wenn ich die wahl hätte zwischen beiden -> AC


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2011)

geh probefahren
ich denke größe L würde passen
und ich werfe noch das helius CC ins rennen.
bin Jahre glücklich mit einem M mit 182 größe gefahren.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Mai 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Mit mehr Geld zur Verfügung ist das Helius besser.



Da bin ich mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher.

Das Nonius wird oft unterschätzt, da falsch positioniert von N, vor allem durch den Zusatz CC. Ein Eingelenker ist nicht zwangsläufig schlechter als ein Viergelenker, zumindest konnte ich dies bislang in keinster Weise feststellen.

Ich würde heute wieder zum Nonius greifen und weder zum AM noch zum AC. Den Sinn des AC habe ich aber auch noch nie verstanden, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht. Ansonsten kann das AM im Vergleich zum AC alles besser und man kann es leicht und mit moderatem Federweg aufbauen, wenn es denn sein muss.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2011)

Hab keine Erfahrungen mit dem Helius, aber ich dachte es wäre besser. 

Ich bin vom Nonius voll überzeugt und würde es wieder kaufen. 

Hab auch schon verschiedene Versionen aufgebaut und es macht in jedem Bereich viel Spaß !

Bin 1,85 und komme mit L gut zurecht.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Mai 2011)

Mit einem Nonius geht, je nach Aufbau, verdammt viel und das richtig gut. Ob bergauf oder bergab, im härteren Gelände, eigentlich egal wo, der Rahmen bietet ein großes Einsatzspektrum. In dem Rahmen wird Gewicht, Funktion und Stabilität zu einem bestechend einfachen Konzept vereint.

Ich kann mich Ti-Max nur anschließen und finde auch, das Eingelenker oft unterschätzt werden, denn die Dämpfertechnologie macht es heute möglich, die negativen Aspekte wie z.B. Pedalwippen, zu unterdrücken und dabei das Potenzial voll zu entfalten.

Ich habe es nie bereut, das ich den Nonius-Rahmen gekauft habe, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Entscheidung war auch keine Kostenfrage, sondern der Rahmen hat mir auf Anhieb sehr gefallen, der ist einfach elegant und hat das in sich vereint, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Den Sinn des AC habe ich aber auch noch nie verstanden. Ansonsten kann das AM im Vergleich zum AC alles besser und man kann es leicht und mit moderatem Federweg aufbauen, wenn es denn sein muss.


Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. 400g weniger Gewicht und eine auf 150mm Gabeln und dem AM/Trail Bereich optimierte Geometrie die sich vom AM unterscheidet, sind nicht irgendwelche unwichtigen Features, sondern Kernpunkte die einem ein gänzlich anderes Bike aufbauen lassen.

Ich würde ganz klar auch das AC nehmen (Hinterbauperfomance und Optik). 





...


----------



## Clarus (4. Mai 2011)

Probefahren könnte schwierig werden,

A. Nonius Rahmen gibt es so gut wie nicht als Testbike
B. XL Rahmen ebenso

Also mit Strumpfmaske ab zu Nicolai oder mal schauen, ob ich das mal irgendwo unterwegs in Deutschland mir anschauen kann.


Grob gesagt ist ja das AC die "filigranere" Version des AM. AM schließe ich aus, weil zu schwer und zu Enduro lastig, und somit zuweit von meinem Einsatzzweck weg. 

AC werde ich mal die Tage probefahren, allerdings in L. Zumindest als Anhaltspunkt ist das gut. 


Eigentlich war auch ein bißchen meine Denke das ein Mehrgelenker doch pflegeintensiver ist und natürlich gut 700 Euro teurer in der Anschaffung. 


Ein moderner Eingelenker wippt auch nicht mehr soo stark und nun die Frage ist das 700 Euro wert etwas Antriebsneutraler zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist quatsch. 400g weniger Gewicht und eine auf 150mm Gabeln und dem AM/Trail Bereich optimierte Geometrie die sich vom AM unterscheidet, sind nicht irgendwelche unwichtigen Features, sondern Kernpunkte die einem ein gänzlich anderes Bike aufbauen lassen.
> 
> Ich würde ganz klar auch das AC nehmen (Hinterbauperfomance und Optik).
> 
> ...



Klar, wir finden unsere eigenen Räder immer am Besten, gilt für mich und für Dich. 

Dann würde ich nun entgegen halten, dass das Nonius mit 420 mm Kettenstreben bei 150 mm Federweg und einem Radstand in Grösse M deutlich unter 1100 mm erheblich wendiger und und lebendiger sein dürfte, was ja gerade ein Trailbike auszeichnet.

Und nochmals: Ein Viergelenker ist nicht per se dem Eingelenker überlegen.

Ergo: Wieso fühlt sich jeder immer angepisst, wenn man das nicht heiligt, was der Andere für sein persönliches Optimum erklärt hat.

M.a.W.: Nur weil Du ein Nonius ggü. dem AC für minderwertig oder was auch immer hälst, fahre ich es trotzdem und halte es für das überlegenere Bike

Stellt Euch doch nicht immer so an. Wir sind hier alle erwachsen und verfügen über ausreichendes Bildungsniveau...


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Mai 2011)

Clarus schrieb:


> Eigentlich war auch ein bißchen meine Denke das ein Mehrgelenker doch pflegeintensiver ist und natürlich gut 700 Euro teurer in der Anschaffung.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Das waren meine Gründe, dass Nonius zu kaufen !


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ergo: Wieso fühlt sich jeder immer angepisst, wenn man das nicht heiligt, was der Andere für sein persönliches Optimum erklärt hat.
> 
> M.a.W.: Nur weil Du ein Nonius ggü. dem AC für minderwertig oder was auch immer hälst, fahre ich es trotzdem und halte es für das überlegenere Bike
> 
> Stellt Euch doch nicht immer so an. Wir sind hier alle erwachsen und verfügen über ausreichendes Bildungsniveau...



Keine Ahnung wie Du darauf kommst, aber ich bin ganz und gar nicht angepisst. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Du Dich bezüglich Nonius so angegriffen fühlst. Ich habe im Grunde nur auf Deinen Vergleich zwischen AC und AM geanwortet. Nebenbei zu erwähnen, dass ich das AC vorziehen würde, sollte eigentlich tolerierbar sein oder nicht?

...


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ein altes Helius FR, was zumindest vom Federweg her dem aktuellen AC entspricht. In XL passt mir (1.89) ganz gut. Manchmal denk ich mir ein L wäre passender gewesen, aber das ist selten. 

Jetzt hab ich seit kurzem noch ein UFO ST, also einen Eingelenker. In L. Und ich finds geil, geht bergauf noch einigermassen (also ich merk da keine Nachteile vom Eingelenker, die Sitzposition, die 2kg mehr und die 20cm Federweg machen sich halt schon negativ bemerkbar). 

Ich persönlich find das AC geiler (wenn mein FR kaputt gehen würde - was es nicht tut - würde ich es durch ein AC ersetzen), ein Nonius tuts aber sicherlich auch, und 700 sind halt schon ein Argument (ich würde mein FR, sollte es kaputt gehen - was es nicht tut - also durch ein Nonius ersetzen).

Der DJT hat ein Helius AC in XL wenn mein Sieb im Kopf noch richtig tut. Falls du mal im Allgäu testen willst...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie Du darauf kommst, aber ich bin ganz und gar nicht angepisst. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum Du Dich bezüglich Nonius so angegriffen fühlst. Ich habe im Grunde nur auf Deinen Vergleich zwischen AC und AM geanwortet. Nebenbei zu erwähnen, dass ich das AC vorziehen würde, sollte eigentlich tolerierbar sein oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen

Jedoch bitte ich dann genauso zu tolerieren, dass ich den Sinn eines Helius AC ggü. dem AM nicht verstehe. Wir sind hier ja nicht bei den Hardcore-CClern oder im Leichtbauforum, wo bei einem halben Kilo die Welt zusammenbricht.

Ich bin halt nicht von der unabdingbaren besseren Leistungsfähigkeit eines Helius AM oder eines Helius AC vs. dem Nonius überzeugt. Der Verweis auf Eingelenker ist hier absolut nicht ausreichend.

Mir ist es allerdings völlig egal, dass die Helius-Jünger dies kundtun, jedoch sollte der TS doch aus meiner Sicht eine objektive Kaufberatung bekommen.

Ich bin ja sowieso der Meinung, dass 80 % aller Bikes im Forum für den Einsatzzweck des jeweiligen Nutzers völlig überdimensioniert sind und möchte daher ein weiteres Opfer vermeiden

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (5. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Den Sinn des AC habe ich aber auch noch nie verstanden, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht. Ansonsten kann das AM im Vergleich zum AC alles besser und man kann es leicht und mit moderatem Federweg aufbauen, wenn es denn sein muss.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Ich habe mich vor einem Jahr fürs AM entschieden weil ich "mehr" wollte als mein damaliges Helius CC mit 147 Federweg. Habe es nie bereut, ich komme damit soger besser und entspannter bergauf als mit dem leichteren CC, bergab und im Gelände ist es eh klasse. Für mich wäre ein AC somit auch "sinnlos" trotz dem Kilo weniger Gewicht.

Schön ist aber das Nicolai, trotz groben Überschneidungen im Einsatzbereich; für jeden das passende im Angebot hat.


Jedoch würde ich das AM nie mit reduzierten Federweg, insbosonders an der Gabel fahren wollen. Wenn ich meine u-turn (ganz selten bei stundenlangen Anstiegen und nur um mal anders zu sitzen, nicht weil das Voderrad steigen würde) 2-3 CM absenke, kommt das Tretlager zu tief. Im Gelände tritt man dann bergauf schonmal in den Boden.


Das Nonius gefällt mir (uns) in der jetzigen Version auch verdammt gut.
Könnte mal was für meine Freundin werden, aber ihr getuntes Großserienrad hält (leider ) und passt ihr sehr gut.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (5. Mai 2011)

Also Wippen ist mit dem Nonius kein Thema. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber wenn man es nicht drauf anlegt (Stampfen) pumpt der Hinterbau nicht mal mit offenem Dämpfer (vielleicht 1mm, aber das merkt man nicht - da muss man schon hinschauen).

Was ich allerdings schon zu Gunsten des Helius feststellen muss, ist dass sich dort der Hinterbau steifer anfühlt. Irgendwie meine ich beim Nonius schon in manchen Situationen geringfügigen Flex zu spüren, aber problematisch sollte das nicht sein. Schließlich kann man mit dem UFO ja auch ganz andere Sachen anstellen und das ist von der Konstruktion her ähnlich (natürlich mit mehr Material).

Alles in allem würde ich wieder ein Nonius kaufen. Nicht nur, weil das in XXL einfach besser aussieht als das Helius...

Als Gabel würde ich eine 140mm Gabel empfehlen. Fox Vanilla/Float, RS Sektor/Revelation (getravelt), oder (mit 1.5 Steuerrohr) eine Lefty. Auf jeden Fall etwas steifes mit Steckachse. Federwegsverstellung brauchst Du denke ich nicht, das bringt es wohl eher bei kleinen Fahrern, wo das Cockpit durch die Gabellänge dann sehr hoch kommt.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

ich hab den "direckten vergleich" zw. Helius und Nonius  zu hause...   mein Helius AM ist ein super Rad.
aber das Nonius (von meinem Sohn) ist ne Trailwaffe es geht so nach vorne wie kein anderes... 
es ist wie ein hardtail mit ausreichend federweg vorne/hinten


----------



## c_w (5. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen
> 
> ...



Du wiedersprichst dir aber schon selber etwas, oder? Du verstehst den Sinn eines AC nicht, willst aber verhindern, dass er ein ueberdimensioniertes Bike faehrt? Solltest du dann nicht eher sagen, dass das AC Sinn macht, das AM fuer die oben angegebenen Ziele ganz sicher ueberdimensioniert ist?

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn hier jemand als "Juenger" auftritt, dann am ehesten doch du. Lies die Beitraege oben nochmal... da spricht ein Noniusfahrer davon, dass er bei "Geld egal" das Helius nehmen wuerde und Dreamdeep findet das AC schoener (das tu ich auch) und denkt, der Hinterbau ist besser (kann ich nicht beurteilen, wuerde ich aber vermuten).
Der einzige, der in diesem Thread irgendwie empfindlich reagiert, bist du.

Ich wuerd' alleine schon wg. der Optik das Helius nehmen. Und weil ICH als Maschbau Ingenieur vom Ansatz des Mehrgelenkers ueberzeugt bin. Und weil ich ganz subjektiv das Helius mag. Hab aber nix gg. das Nonius.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Mai 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst dir aber schon selber etwas, oder? Du verstehst den Sinn eines AC nicht, willst aber verhindern, dass er ein ueberdimensioniertes Bike faehrt? Solltest du dann nicht eher sagen, dass das AC Sinn macht, das AM fuer die oben angegebenen Ziele ganz sicher ueberdimensioniert ist?
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn hier jemand als "Juenger" auftritt, dann am ehesten doch du. Lies die Beitraege oben nochmal... da spricht ein Noniusfahrer davon, dass er bei "Geld egal" das Helius nehmen wuerde und Dreamdeep findet das AC schoener (das tu ich auch) und denkt, der Hinterbau ist besser (kann ich nicht beurteilen, wuerde ich aber vermuten).
> Der einzige, der in diesem Thread irgendwie empfindlich reagiert, bist du.
> ...



Lies Dir bitte nochmal genau alles durch

Meine Aussage in Kürze:

Wenn Helius, dann AM anstelle von AC. Die Überdimensionierung beziehe ich u.a. auf den Aufbau, man kann auch ein AM leicht und schnell aufbauen.

Wenn kein Helius, dann Nonius.

Das Einzige, was aktuell gegen das Nonius vorgebracht werden kann, ist die Eigenschaft als Eingelenker.

Leider wird dies, aus meiner Sicht, von den Helius-Kollegen als Nachteil vorgebracht, obwohl ich den Verdacht nicht loswerde, dass hier keine hinreichende Erfahrung über die Funktion des Eingelenkers beim Nonius vorliegt. Dies hilft dem TS nicht weiter, insbesondere wenn mögliche Alternativen auf Basis von Verdachtsmomenten von vornherein ausscheiden sollen. Hierauf bezieht sich primär meine Kritik.

Zum Thema Steifigkeit: Zwischen Nonius und Helius AM/AC konnte ich definitiv keine Unterschiede feststellen.

Zum Thema Ingenieur: Auch hier gilt das übliche Dilemma der modernen Wissenschaft: Theorie vs. Praxis

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Clarus (5. Mai 2011)

Mal gerade aus dem Forum Geguttenbergt:

der Rahmen ist von der Grundkonzeption Ã¤hnlich wie der AM jedoch wird dieser dann fÃ¼r SpÃ¤Ãe wie Rainer 525 sie macht nicht zugelassen sein; ( keiner fÃ¤hrt wie rainer) das Gewicht wird in etwa 200 bis max 300 g Ã¼ber dem CC liegen, die Sitz und Steuerwinkel werden steiler sein als beim AM, die Kettenstrebe kÃ¼rzer, das bike ist gedacht als wendiges und schnelles Trailbike ( deshalb das abgesenkte Oberrohr wie am AM) mit der MÃ¶glichkeit die neuen 150er Gabeln zu verwenden.

"The Helius AC fills the 'gap' between Nicolai's cross country (Helius CC) and all-mountain (Helius AM) frames, thanks to its 146mm of rear travel and up to 150mm of fork travel. Despite the big travel allowance, Nicolai say the 5.7lb (2.6kg) size M AC frame could be built up into "a sub-30lb bike with ease". They say the weight savings come from "machined braces and new ceramic axles that replace steel to lose 85g over the CC."

The frame is built in Germany and comes with a five year warranty. It features a 67-68 degree head angle, depending on what fork you choose to run, and there's enough clearance for 2.4" tyres. There are plenty of options too: ConeHead steerer, Hammerschmidt mounts, custom geometry, thru axle, an integrated cable guide/chain stay protector and hundreds of possible colours.

The Helius AC will retail for around Â£1800 in the UK and â¬1849 in Europe." 


Helius CC -> 120mm
Nonius CC -> 130(140)mm
Helius AC -> 150mm
Helius AM -> 160mm

Helius CC zu XC lastig -> Ist mir zu nah an meinem HT dran.
Helius AM zu Enduro lastig -> Entspricht nicht meinem Fahrprofil.


Also AC oder Non-CC.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

der Rainer kann doch garnicht fahren... der trialt doch nur.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mir ist es allerdings völlig egal, dass die Helius-Jünger dies kundtun, jedoch sollte der TS doch aus meiner Sicht eine objektive Kaufberatung bekommen.


Wenn Du eine objektive Kaufberatung bieten willst, was zweifelsohne Sinn macht, solltest Du Deine eigene, subjektive und oft sehr spezielle Meinung etwas zurücknehmen. Das AC von vorne rein ins "Aus" zustellen, nur weil Dir so essentielle Sachen wie ein halbes Kilo Gewicht und eine andere Geometrie völlig egal sind, geht einfach nicht. Dann kannst Du auch ein AFR empfehlen.

Sinnlos wäre einzig und alleine, ein AM mit kastrierten Federweg und Mehrgewicht aufzubauen, wenn man das ganze auch leichter und mit optimierter Geometrie bekommen kann -> Helius AC.

Der Threadersteller sucht ein "gemächliches All-Mountain Bike mit Zielgebiet Touren, mäßige Singletrails". Warum Du jetzt ein mit 150mm aufgebautes Helius AM empfiehlst und wo die Vorteile sein sollen, musst Du erstmal erklären. Ich sehe nämlich nur Nachteile. Clarus hat das zum Glück aber schon selbst erkannt.

Mein Tipp: fahr beide probe und entscheide selbst welches Dir besser taugt.




....


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: fahr beide probe und entscheide selbst welches Dir besser taugt.



nur so gehts...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine objektive Kaufberatung bieten willst, was zweifelsohne Sinn macht, solltest Du Deine eigene, subjektive und oft sehr spezielle Meinung etwas zurücknehmen. Das AC von vorne rein ins "Aus" zustellen, nur weil Dir so essentielle Sachen wie ein halbes Kilo Gewicht und eine andere Geometrie völlig egal sind, geht einfach nicht. Dann kannst Du auch ein AFR empfehlen.
> 
> Sinnlos wäre einzig und alleine, ein AM mit kastrierten Federweg und Mehrgewicht aufzubauen, wenn man das ganze auch leichter und mit optimierter Geometrie bekommen kann -> Helius AC.
> 
> ...



Das AC habe ich nicht ins "Aus" gestellt, ich habe lediglich, wie immer sehr speziell, für mich den Sinn des AC infrage gestellt. 

Ich halte allerdings ein leichtes AM mit kastriertem Federweg für alles andere als sinnlos, da gehen halt die Meinungen auseinander.

Und wenn man das AM mit weniger FW aufbaut, sieht die Geo auch gleich anders aus.

Ich werde mein spezielle Meinung, gerade weil sie subjektiv ist, allerdings nicht vorenthalten, wenn ich es für notwendig erachte Ich brauche und erwarte auch keine Zustimmung, damit kann ich mittlerweile gut leben

Back to topic: Ein Nonius CC kannst Du sowohl in der sehr speziellen Männerversion als auch in der Kinderversion im Ruhrpott probefahren

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (5. Mai 2011)

Wir sollten hier keinen Krieg draus machen, jeder hat seine Vorlieben und Ansichten und nicht vergessen, beide Rahmen sind von Nicolai.

Sowohl auf der Basis des Nonius CC wie auch des Helius AC Rahmens lassen sich gute Tourer aufbauen, die auch Potenzial für´s Gröbere bieten. Wenn Geld quasi keine Rolle spielt, dann hat man die Qual der Wahl, ist das Budget knapper, dann ist der Nonius CC Rahmen kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (5. Mai 2011)

Clarus schrieb:


> Helius CC -> 120mm
> Nonius CC -> 130(140)mm
> Helius AC -> 150mm
> Helius AM -> 160mm
> ...



Nur damit ich es verstehe.

Machst Du den Einsatzzweck ausschliesslich von den Federwegen abhängig

Wenn ja, bin ich etwas verwundert, dass 10 mm mehr beim AM das Urteil zu Enduro lastig zulassen, zumal die Federwege bei beiden Rädern variabel sind. Wenn das Gewicht entscheidend ist, dann fällt das AM natürlich weg.

Das Nonius hat 130 mm mit einem 51er Dämpfer und 146 mm mit einem 57er Dämpfer, nachgemessen sind es im letzteren Fall rund 150 mm

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2011)

> Ich halte allerdings ein leichtes AM mit kastriertem Federweg für alles andere als sinnlos, da gehen halt die Meinungen auseinander.


Ich halte das ebenfalls nicht für sinnlos, wenn der Einsatzweck passt, eine Prima Sache! 

Aber nochmal: Clarus sucht ein *"gemächliches All-Mountain Bike mit Zielgebiet Touren, mäßige Singletrails"*. Wenn Du den Anspruch hast eine objektive Kaufberatung zu bieten, kannst Du nicht ernsthaft ein 150mm Helius AM empfehlen. 

Anyway, probefahren und selbst entscheiden, ich bin dann mal raus...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Anspruch hast eine objektive Kaufberatung zu bieten, kannst Du nicht ernsthaft ein 150mm Helius AM empfehlen.



Irgendwie subjektiv...

Aber egal, ich halt mich jetzt auch mal zurück, will ja hier keinen verwirren oder was aufdrängen


----------



## aka (5. Mai 2011)

Clarus schrieb:


> Helius CC -> 120mm
> Nonius CC -> 130(140)mm
> Helius AC -> 150mm
> Helius AM -> 160mm


Diese Angaben sind veraltet. Das AM kann man ja mit anderem UR auf 180 pimpen, das CC hat aktuell Freigabe bis 140. Ihr fahre das CC mit 130 und finde es passt perfekt.

Wenn du wie ich Trinkflaschen schaetzt und auch eine grosse Flasche am Rahmen unterbringen moechtest ist das eventuell ein Argument fuer das CC. Beim Nonius wird das eventuell ein Problem (und eventuell auch beim AC/AM, je nach Daempferwahl - Piggyback). Da koennen vielleicht andere was dazu sagen ob das geht.

Von der Groesse wuerde ich im Toureneinsatz zum laengeren Rahmen, sprich XL tendieren und das lieber mit einem kuerzeren Vorbau fahren, das gibt ein gutes Handling.
Was hat denn dein aktuelles Rad fuer eine Oberrohrlaenge?

Wenn dir bei deiner Groesse eine versenkbare Stuetze wichtig ist dann duerfte das beim AC vermutlich nicht gehen, am ehesten noch beim Nonius weil da das Oberrohr nicht soweit runtergezogen ist. Hier kommts auf jeden cm an.
Das CC faellt in der Hinsicht in XL wohl ganz raus, weil dieses in XL das unsinnige 30.0mm Sattelstuetzenmass hat.


----------



## abbath (5. Mai 2011)

Stimmt: Trinkflasche und Nonius kannste knicken.


----------



## Clarus (5. Mai 2011)

Mein kleines Quitsche-HT.

Hat die folgenden Maße, ist allerdings CC lastig klein und würde mir manchmal ein Nummer größer wünschen, allerdings auf Trails sehr agil.

Sitzrohr: 510/455
Oberrohr: 583/604
Radstand: 1085

NO KLEIN!, das leuchtende Ding im Vordergrund
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_zR9mNMRHBiM/TcKNWInGvWI/AAAAAAAABCA/VUF57qm46ek/cube.jpg


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

Clarus 
evtl hast du ne mÃ¶glichkeit irgendwie/irgendwas bei der  NICOLAI Deutschland Tour â (nÃ¤chster Stop am 7./8. Mai in Freiburg)
zu testen.  


PS: das cube wirst du nicht vermissen...


----------



## Ge!st (5. Mai 2011)

abbath schrieb:


> Stimmt: Trinkflasche und Nonius kannste knicken.


Das geht schon, ist zwar knapp, aber mit einer kleinen Falsche und mit einem Halter, wo man die Falsche seitlich einsetzen kann wie z.B. beim Specialized Zee Cage, geht das.


----------



## Clarus (5. Mai 2011)

Khujand danke für den Tip. Freiburg ist leider zu weit weg.

Aber jetzt habe ich wenigstens einen Grund nach Willingen im Juni zu fahren.

.. und direkt daneben der Crepés-Stand. Perfekte Bedingungen

http://willingen.bike-festival.de.d...df?PHPSESSID=331b2a4e718c404ce5e52db6640436b9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

Clarus schrieb:


> Khujand danke für den Tip. Freiburg ist leider zu weit weg.
> 
> Aber jetzt habe ich wenigstens einen Grund nach Willingen im Juni zu fahren.
> 
> ...



festival-winterberg ist 1000x besser.


----------



## gammeldansk (5. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, weil ich mich auch für's Nonius interessiere.
In den Datenblättern zum Nonius auf der Nicolai HP gibt's ein paar Angaben, die mir komisch vorkommen.

Erstens: 
Tretlagerhöhe. Da steht 3cm Tretlageroffset zu Achse. 
Wenn ich richtig rechne ergibt das eine Tretlagerhöhe von ca. 31cm.
Das kommt mir sehr wenig vor für ein Bike mit 15cm Federweg.

Stimmt der Wert? 
Wenn ja, habt Ihr dann nicht dauernd Pedalaufsetzer?.

Zweitens: 
Kettenstrebenlänge. Ich finde die Angaben 422, 423 und 425mm. Was stimmt denn nun?
Die Frage klingt jetzt zugegeben wie Erbsenzählerei, aber ich suche eben ein Bike mit möglichst kurzen Kettenstreben, und möcht's deshalb halt doch genau wissen.

Drittens:
Sitzrohrlänge. Laut Datenblatt 475mm bei Rahmengröße M. Ist mir viel zu viel. Nun kann man bei Nicolai ja ein kürzeres bestellen, muß ich da mit Aufpreis rechnen?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

gammeldansk schrieb:


> Wenn ja, habt Ihr dann nicht dauernd Pedalaufsetzer?.








im gegenteil,- ich find das tretlager eher hoch...


----------



## gammeldansk (5. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht stimmt das mit den 31 cm ja nicht.
Ich rechne so: 559mm Felgendurchmesser + 2x60mm Reifenhöhe = ca 680mm Raddurchmesser. Dieser durch 2 = 340mm Achshöhe.
Vielleicht muß ich die 30mm Tretlageroffset addieren und nicht abziehen....
Aber ev. mißt ja ein netter Nonius Besitzer mal nach... dann wär's ja geklärt.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2011)

Bei Deiner Rechnung musst Du den Wert addieren. 

Ich habe gerade das erste mal in das Nonius Techsheet geschaut und mich erschrocken über die +30mm Tretlagerhöhe - Oldschool 

Moderne Trailbikes in diesem Federwegsbereich liegen im Bereich von 0 bis +15mm offset. Zum Vergleich, das AC liegt bei +11mm. Für mich persönlich wäre das ein KO Kriterium und ein Grund mehr das AC zu wählen. Aber bevor jetzt wieder die Diskussion losgeht:  Geometrie ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, muss jeder selbst wissen, was ihm taugt.





...


----------



## Ge!st (5. Mai 2011)

Mein Nonius Größe M Modell 2010 hat, auf max. Federweg, eine Tretlagerhöhe von 36 cm (Tretlagerachse mittig zum Boden) und die Hinterbaulänge ist 42,5 cm (Tretlagerachse mittig bis Hinterachse mittig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbuddha (5. Mai 2011)

Clarus schrieb:


> Mal gerade aus dem Forum Geguttenbergt:
> Helius CC -> 120mm
> Nonius CC -> 130(140)mm
> Helius AC -> 150mm
> ...



Das ist das Problem beim guttenbergen, es wird nichts mehr geprüft. 

Das Helius CC ist bis 140 mm zugelassen und ich fahre das auch mit einer 140er als sehr cooles Tourenbike. Das hat nix mit HT oder Cross Country zu tun.

Grüße,
MB


----------



## abbath (6. Mai 2011)

Meins hat bei max. Federwegseinstellung auch ca.35cm Tretlagerhöhe. Das ist schon recht hoch, aber wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat und nicht absteigt, isses OK.


----------



## gammeldansk (6. Mai 2011)

Ok
Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge sind dann geklärt.
Mir persönlich liegt eigentlich ein hohes Tretlager besser, auch wenn's gegen den Trend ist.

Aufpreis für kurzes Sitzrohr frag ich wohl am besten bei Nicolai direkt.

Noch was fällt mir ein:
Was für'n Dämpfer empfehlt Ihr für's Nonius.
Federweg soll maximal (also 146) sein?

Man dankt.


----------



## abbath (6. Mai 2011)

Also wenn Du ihn eher straff abstimmen willst, dann funktioniert der Manitou Swinger Air X3 echt gut. Wenn man allerdings mit viel SAG fahren will, sackt er recht stark durch (Durchschlagschutz ist aber OK). Typisch Luftdämpfer halt.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich hier mal über einige Dämpfer ausgelassen, wie immer sehr subjektiv und speziell

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7953955#post7953955

Habe noch einen Manitou ISX-6 unbenutzt rumliegen, allerdings, da der Roco so gut für mich funzt und meine systemimmanente Faulheit wie üblich siegt, habe ich das Ding immer noch nicht getestet


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich habe mich hier mal über einige Dämpfer ausgelassen, wie immer sehr subjektiv und speziell
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7953955#post7953955
> 
> Habe noch einen Manitou ISX-6 unbenutzt rumliegen, allerdings, da der Roco so gut für mich funzt und meine systemimmanente Faulheit wie üblich siegt, habe ich das Ding immer noch nicht getestet



system was ?


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> system was ?



Zu Weihnachten bekommst Du von mir ein Fremdwörterlexikon Dann werden wir Deinen Ruhrpott-Wortschatz exponentiell steigern


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten bekommst Du von mir ein Fremdwörterlexikon Dann werden wir Deinen Ruhrpott-Wortschatz exponentiell steigern



 expo ,-was   



getz hause aba durch,- nur weil du aus düssledorf komms.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> expo ,-was



Steht da auch drin


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> getz hause aba durch,- nur weil du aus düssledorf komms.



Das geht zu weit Düsseldorf sucks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2011)

fukc düsseldorf
sitze da auch grade rum


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert ein Fox Float R 57/200 perfekt.
Kostet wenig und man kann ihn leicht warten.





gammeldansk schrieb:


> Ok
> Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge sind dann geklärt.
> Mir persönlich liegt eigentlich ein hohes Tretlager besser, auch wenn's gegen den Trend ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> fukc düsseldorf
> sitze da auch grade rum



sag ich doch,- die asi oberhausener gehen in Mülheim arbeiten,- u. die Mülheimer  schon ne runde höher in D´Dorf.


----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2011)

ja aber komisch das es versnopte Mülheimer gibt, die "billige Eingelenker" fahren 
(um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen)


----------



## Ge!st (6. Mai 2011)

@Ti-Max

Das du keinen Coil-Dämpfer im Nonius getestet hast, wundert mich ein bisschen.

Heute bei einer kleinen Tour habe ich mal ein vernünftiges Foto vom Nonius mit DHX 4.0 Coil Dämpfer gemacht, ist sozusagen ein Hardcore-Setup 






@ gammeldansk

Auf  146 mm Federweg kommt man beim Nonius mit jedem Dämpfer, der bei einer Einbaulänge von 200 mm 57 mm Hub hat. Was für einen Dämpfer du einsetzt, hängt vom überwiegenden Einsatzgebiet bzw. dem Einsatzspektrum ab und reicht quasi vom superleichten Air Carbon-Dämpfer, der nur wenig mehr als eine 150 g Tafel Schokolade wiegt, bis zum 1 kg Coil-Monstrum.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ja aber komisch das es versnopte Mülheimer gibt, die "billige Eingelenker" fahren
> (um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen)



ich weiss garnich wen du meinst.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> 
> Das du keinen Coil-Dämpfer im Nonius getestet hast, wundert mich ein bisschen.



Der Gedanke hat Tage bei mir gefüllt.

Aus zwei Gründen habe ich davon abgesehen:

1. Die leicht degressive Kennlinie des Nonius ist aus meiner Sicht für einen linearen Stahldämpfer nicht wirklich geeignet. Ein progressiver Luftdämpfer, wie halt alle Luftdämpfer, halte ich da für geeigneter, zugleich natürlich ein Gewichtsvorteil

2. Ich halte Luftdämpfer für besser abstimmbar. 10 PSI mehr oder weniger merkt man beim Roco sofort. Bei Stahlfedern hätte ich wahrscheinlich 3 bis 4 Federn probieren müssen und hätte wohl nur einen Kompromiss gehabt. Performancemässig würde ich ggü. dem Roco durch eine Stahlfeder nicht mehr viel Steigerung erwarten, der Dämpfer funzt sahnig.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ja aber komisch das es versnopte Mülheimer gibt, die "billige Eingelenker" fahren



Lieber das, als Düsseldorfer zu sein

Ich hasse diese Stadt

Off-topic aus


----------



## Ge!st (6. Mai 2011)

@Ti-Max

Ich habe bei meinem Nonius jetzt mehrere Luft und den Coil Dämpfer getestet und im Ansprechverhalten, Dynamik usw. war keiner der Luftdämpfer dem Coil ebenbürtig. Der große Vorteil der Luftdämpfer ist das Gewicht und das sich die "Luftfeder" halt sehr einfach anpassen lässt. Ich könnte dir ja mal meinen DHX 4.0 Coil für einen Test zur Verfügung stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (7. Mai 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Ti-Max
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem Nonius jetzt mehrere Luft und den Coil Dämpfer getestet und im Ansprechverhalten, Dynamik usw. war keiner der Luftdämpfer dem Coil ebenbürtig. Der große Vorteil der Luftdämpfer ist das Gewicht und das sich die "Luftfeder" halt sehr einfach anpassen lässt. Ich könnte dir ja mal meinen DHX 4.0 Coil für einen Test zur Verfügung stellen!



Danke für das Angebot

Aber ich werde wohl beim Luftdämpfer bleiben, nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Gewichts und der für mich sehr guten Performance.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ge!st (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Thorsten 

Ist verständlich, am Bike schrauben nur zum Testen und wenn man für sich ehe schon eine gute Konfiguration gefunden hat, ist auch nicht immer die reine Freude. Falls du doch irgendwann mal Lust haben solltest, schreibe mir einfach eine PN.

Grüße
Achim


----------



## franky-biking (28. Mai 2011)

Geb' auch mal meine kleinen Erfahrungen zum Besten in der Hoffnung dir weiterhelfen zu können:

Bin selbst 1,98 gross und in kmpl. Montur stehe ich mit ca. 105 bis107 kg da. Bei der Spatzenstatur kann ich dir zum einen ganz klar und auch objektiv bestätigen dass die Seitensteifigkeit beim Nonius in Grösse XL nicht ganz mit der des Helius AC in XL mithalten kann, aber meiner Meinung nach (also hier subjektiv) oft überbewertet wird und auch für mein Gewicht im absolut grünen Bereich liegt. Wenn du allerdings vorhast einen DT Dämpfer mit Kugelgelenkaufnahmen zu fahren fängt der Hinterbau an zu flexen wie ein Lemmerschwanz, da der laterare Flex nicht mehr vom Dämpfer ausreichend stabilisiert werden kann. Beim AC würde dieser von der Wippe abgefangen.

Zum Thema Eingelenker kann ich nur sagen dass diese in der heutigen Zeit durch vernünftige Plattform/ProPedel-Dämpfer aktueller als je zu vor sind/funktionieren, auch wenn diese vom Marketing der meisten Firmen nicht mehr beachtet oder sogar belächelt werden.

Mit einem günstigen Dämpfer ohne gescheite Plattform und Dämpfung würde ich den Nonius allerdings nicht fahren wollen, da kommt das altbekannte "Gummikuh"-Feeling auf.

Meine Empfehlung auch für deinen Einsatz ist der Fox RP23, je nach Körpergewicht in Tune 2 (75-95kg) oder Tune 3 (90 kg bis...). (Das ist die Werksvoreinstellung der Dämpfung).

Die Rahmengrösse würde ich an deiner Stelle auch in XL wählen, nicht nur wegen der Oberrohrlänge sondern auch wegen des längeren Steuerrohrs. Bei L würdest du über 2 cm mehr Sattelerhöung fahren, das macht bei langen Touren viel aus.

Den AC bin ich auch schon auf zwei Ausritten gefahren, wirkte auf mich nicht ganz so agil von der Hinterbauperformance wie der Nonius, was an der Dämpferwahl liegen mag, ist aber wie gesagt bei 100kg + spürbar steifer. Aber der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.

Empfehlen kann ich dir den Nonius, nach erst 3000km Laufleistung muss ich dazu sagen, für deinen Einsatzzweck in jedem Fall; würde mich wieder dazu entscheiden...


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juni 2011)

Moin, ich kann zwei Dinge nicht bestätigen:

1. Steifigkeit:

Ich habe gestern auf dem AM eines sehr bekannten und geschätzen Users gesessen

Bei angezogenen Bremsen im Stand und dann Belastung des Pedals kam es mir so vor, als ob da Spiel im Spiel sei

War es aber nicht, man hat aber deutlich die Verwindung der (deutlich längeren) Druckstreben sehen können.

Beim Nonius ist dies deutlich geringer ausgeprägt, von daher bin ich nach wie vor nicht von einer geringeren Seitensteifigkeit des Nonius überzeugt. Besitze zudem noch ein Hardtail, auch hier fällt mir nicht auf, dass das Nonius sich seitlich übermässig verwindet. Meine beiden Räder haben sehr steife Laufräder, das AM hatte eine vergleichbare Konfiguration.

2. Dämpfer

Ich fahre einen Dämpfer mit Plattform (Roco TST, wobei das TST schon deutlich mehr Druckstufe erzeugt als ein PP von Fox). Der Dämpfer ist so eingestellt, dass er gerade eben nicht durchschlägt (54 von 57 mm Hub), heisst bei mir 15-20 % Sag. Ich fahre den Dämpfer komplett offen, also ohne Plattform. Das Gummikuh-Feeling kann ich hier auch nicht bestätigen, das Wippen ist für mich kaum wahrnehmbar und dürfte sich nicht wesentlich von einem AM unterscheiden.

Liege in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, bin aber dennoch überrascht, wie sehr die subjektiven Wahrnehmungen voneinander abweichen. Beide Räder waren in Grösse M.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## stuk (4. Juni 2011)

thorsten, das nonius ist wirklich ein klasse bike aber ich denke du kannst dein custom-FR-Rohrsatz nicht unbedingt als maßstab für ein serien-nonius nehmen.....
mfg


----------

